# Big thanks to cgraham2k!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a note to Clarke to say thanks for lending me is PC to try out b4 I made the jump to getting one :thumb: :thumb: 

It was mighty kind of you and I hpoe to be able to return the favour some time Any time u want ur calipers painted give me a shout.. PS I must drop it back to you next week!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Not a problem Ronnie, how did you get on? Get the whole car de swirled?

Clarke


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Or hes a dab hand at backboxes i hear :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cgraham2k said:


> Not a problem Ronnie, how did you get on? Get the whole car de swirled?
> 
> Clarke


Yes I am about 80% clear I didn't want to get too aggressive with it whats left to be honest you wont really notice unless you knew where to look.. Mind u Linda has just come back from a week at our holiday home and the car is soo dirty u would think it has never been cleaned!!:wall: :wall:



linty264 said:


> Or hes a dab hand at backboxes i hear :wave:


jealousy will get u nowhere... just because mines more shiny than urs!!!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------

